# is 1 giant anough for giant leo babies?



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

if i get 1 giant leopard gecko and breed it to a non giant, will i get giant babies? and if so, in theory, how many giant babies will i get % wise?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

monkeygirl said:


> if i get 1 giant leopard gecko and breed it to a non giant, will i get giant babies? and if so, in theory, how many giant babies will i get % wise?


Yes. 50% giant, 50% non-giant.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

is this a giant?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Might be.

Does it have at least one giant parent?


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

dunno, i guess so,


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Could be, but would be easier if you knew what the parents were.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice patternless stripe, awesome carrot head and tail on it too. 
The giant gene is co-dominant the same as the Mack snow.
So:
giant x normal = 50% giants, 50% normals
Super giant x normal = all giants
giant x giant = 50% giants, 25% supers, 25% normals
super x giant = 50% giants, 50% supers.

So depending on parents it could be, But i would only be happy its a giant from a super giant parent otherwise its only a possibly giant, so you shouldnt be paying giant money.

Mark


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

so you cant tell from a baby?

because he said my raptor COULD be a giant but i dont know cos she was so underweight when i got her.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

monkeygirl said:


> so you cant tell from a baby?
> 
> because he said my raptor COULD be a giant but i dont know cos she was so underweight when i got her.


You can tell with experience. Giants have more elongated, lanky bodies and tails.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Right, I know bugger all about Giants and Supers, we have five or so normal size Leos. What I'd like to know is, are the eggs of the Giants/supers any bigger then eggs of a normal size leopard gecko?


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dont quote me, but im pretty sure the eggs are the same size. As CJ said the babies do appear a little lanky in a definate giant, probebly one thats going to get big. Though i doubt its that obvious in all the young. There will be a couple from the year that are obvious but i would suspect most being a grey area.
Also giants have to be left to grow to there potential before being mated or they wont reach it.

Mark


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

is there anyone in the uk who breeds giants? im interested in getting a male giant to breed with one of my hypo leos 
gorgeus leo btw


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

tokay said:


> is there anyone in the uk who breeds giants? im interested in getting a male giant to breed with one of my hypo leos
> gorgeus leo btw


A few breeders do including myself.


----------

